# American Standard 5' whirlpool fiberglass tub



## Handyman (Nov 3, 2004)

I bought an American Standard 5"(You can install it where a 5' ordinary bathtub was installed.) whirlpool 6 jet 1 horsepower tub. I'm in the middle of redoing my friends bathroom and I have to say I have no problem working with plumbing, but how are you supposed to install the fiberglass whirlpool tub without it moving or squeeking against the newly installed framing. Are you supposed to put something to prevent the squeeking and how do you install it more sturdy then it is. It has a ledge going all the way around. I leveled the brace pieces that the underside of the ledge is supposed to sit on, but how do you secure it to stop the little movement it has before I install the cement board and greenboard to make it permanent. All the sides of the whirlpool are open, not like a normal tub that only has the side and back open with the front enclosed. I stablized the bottom of the whirlpool with mortar to eliminate any space that might be left so it sits somewhat more securely as per manufacturer's direction. But how am I supposed to secure the entire tub eliminating movement.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I installed a 5' Kohler whirlpool tub in my bathroom. As I recall, the directions for securing it were very detailed and specific - construction adhesive on the 'shoes' that met the subfloor, stringer support under the perimeter, nail through the flange to wall studs. Re-read the instructions, I can't imagine the proper procedure isn't detailed. You can also usually find instructions on-line at the manufacturers web site.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I install it on top of the tile and caulk it. It won't move. The other way is you could silicone it to the framing also and then tile up to it. Caulk the tub to the tile, don't grout the gap. It won't go anywhere. Make sure you have the surface under the lip cleaned out so there isn't any grit to make noise later. No matter how you do it if it is a drop in you should have the bottom resting on the floor and the lip resting on the ledge, your measurements need to spot on.


I had to build the tub framing, tile the top, then drop in the tub before any of the shower or shelf framing could be constructed because of the tight space this tub occupies.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 3, 2004)

I understand what you're saying. The one we're putting in is in place of the 5' bathtub. Eventhough we're remodeling the entire bathroom there really isn't enough room for the deck. But, they had to have a whirlpool put in. I know I have to shim it(even though I leveled it) But, the little movement that it has is still causing a squeak noise from the fiberglass rubbing up against the wood. It's not much but it's still there. I don't want to take a chance and hope it goes away after we install the tile. I wanted to try and get rid of it now while I still have access to it. Perhaps once I finalize the shimming it will go away. I'll lay a drop of adhesive on the shim to prevent future movement. We're not using the access panel. Instead we're installing a fron part of the deck there. Which isn't big at all.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 3, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> I install it on top of the tile and caulk it. It won't move. The other way is you could silicone it to the framing also and then tile up to it. Caulk the tub to the tile, don't grout the gap. It won't go anywhere. Make sure you have the surface under the lip cleaned out so there isn't any grit to make noise later. No matter how you do it if it is a drop in you should have the bottom resting on the floor and the lip resting on the ledge, your measurements need to spot on.
> 
> 
> I had to build the tub framing, tile the top, then drop in the tub before any of the shower or shelf framing could be constructed because of the tight space this tub occupies.
> ...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Handyman said:


> I understand what you're saying. The one we're putting in is in place of the 5' bathtub. Eventhough we're remodeling the entire bathroom there really isn't enough room for the deck. But, they had to have a whirlpool put in. I know I have to shim it(even though I leveled it) But, the little movement that it has is still causing a squeak noise from the fiberglass rubbing up against the wood. It's not much but it's still there. I don't want to take a chance and hope it goes away after we install the tile. I wanted to try and get rid of it now while I still have access to it. Perhaps once I finalize the shimming it will go away. I'll lay a drop of adhesive on the shim to prevent future movement. We're not using the access panel. Instead we're installing a fron part of the deck there. Which isn't big at all.


If you are getting squeeks, you are getting movement. Eliminate the movement or eliminate what it is rubbing against. I don't know what the squeeks are coming from, if they are from the sides of the tub rubbing on something in the framing, then you need to modify the framing so it isn't touching the inside of the tub. If it coming from the deck because it is not level, you need to level it. Since you did a mortar base that would eliminate a lot of the issues with the base, so its got to be the sides or the lip on the deck.


----------



## straitlineguy (Sep 9, 2004)

That is one gorgeous bathroom. Great Job, Mike. I have a newfound respect for you. :Thumbs:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Handyman - Thanks for the compliments. Here is the before:










That piece on the outside of the shower is a towel hook. A lot of the better accessories have one available to match. I have a bit of an advantage when it comes to the photography because I spent 5 years in NY as a pro photographer doing commercial work. I only have about 1% of the photo equipment now, but I make do.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

straitlineguy said:


> That is one gorgeous bathroom. Great Job, Mike. I have a newfound respect for you. :Thumbs:


Thanks!

It's all in the budget really. If they have the budget I will make their dreams come true. :cheesygri


----------



## Kevin R. (Jan 25, 2011)

*Whirlpool tubs installation*

On most whirlpool tubs, you should place morter under the tub itself to support the tub and stop movement, i.e. squeaks etc. Most instructions will have this listed.:whistling


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike,

No disrespect but I thought that you should always set the tub on a bed of mortar. This helps to minimize movement and also allows you to keep the tub off of the tile ledge. When the plumber sets our drop ins, I am always there to make sure that he is not resting on the tile ledge. We then caulk it to eliminate rim flex/movement

Is this how you do it?


----------



## Kevin R. (Jan 25, 2011)

Is there an echo in here? :stupid:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Holy thread necromancy.


----------

